# Cast Pro Series Rods and Blanks!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Finally the rods and blanks are in the states!!!!

I'm dealing with customs now so it will be a few more days but they will be here SOON.



Tommy


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome!!! Can I tell you what I want right now?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You can pre-order.

Just send me an email or pm.

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Rods*

How are they coming along?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I will say this has been a learning process... 

They have passed customs and if all goes to plan I will have the rods/blanks in hands by fri-sat.

I will need to inspect and sort but should be able to start shipping by early next week!!!

Thanks to EVERYONE for being patient.

Tommy


----------



## redfishbluefish (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations on the new venture! How is the design of the 11’ footer progressing?


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Tommy,

No problem be patient ----- now where the hell is my rod!!!!!

Only kidding --- but I am already sizing up some June Jersey stripers with that beauty.

Cheers --- I hope the venture works well for you.

Biggestsquid

"You fish and then you die -- or you don't fish and die anyway -- your choice!"


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> I'm dealing with customs now so it will be a few more days but they will be here SOON.


Hey Tommy,

Who's clearing the customs clearance for you on these moves? Let me know if you need help. Global logistics is what I do for a living.


----------

